# Window Films For Blocking heat



## Carson147 (Jan 5, 2022)

I drive down a north-south highway often, and during the late afternoons when I'm heading northbound, I can feel a significant amount of heat through the driver side window and on my left face, which becomes extremely irritating after a while. I was wondering if the default Fuyao window has any UV or heat blocking capabilities, and whether installing a 70 or 80% window film will help improve it.


----------



## aaronmk4 (8 mo ago)

Couldn't say much about the Fuyao widow, but I'd definitely recommend window film. Regular film won't do anything for heat, it's mostly aesthetic. Ceramic window film is what you're going to want, it would help immensely. The only downside is ceramic is going to be more costly, but well worth the money, IMO.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Yes, it has UV protection (UVB, not UVA). That's why your arm won't get sunburned when driving down the road, but will if you roll the window down.

You'll probably want to go with a ceramic 35% tint or so though - it keeps my car at least 30 degrees cooler when sitting in the sun. 35% is legal in my state, and not so ridiculously dark that cops will give you a hard time about it elsewhere.


----------

